# KA24E pistons in KA24DE...good idea?



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

maybe this is sumwhere, maybe not...i heard that the KA24E has higher compression pistons...is this true? and if so, would it be a good idea to put those in a KA24DE? just wonderin cause i'm swapping a DE in my friends 89...


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

Apparently putting a DE head on a E ups the compression to 11:1 - 11:3... so pump gas go bye bye unless you got some timing to back it up


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

JhnBrackett said:


> Apparently putting a DE head on a E ups the compression to 11:1 - 11:3... so pump gas go bye bye unless you got some timing to back it up


Why is that so? That seems like a GS-R Compression level... Correct me if im wrong but they seem to run fine on pump gas... I dont understand thats all... Im not trying to prove you wrong or be a dick... B16's and B18A/B's have a 10:x compression levels and when people upgrade to CTR/ITR compression they seem to do fine right? Even if they werent tuned...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

stupid question: why would you want higher compresion? i know with turbos, you want to lower it, but i dont understand the reasoning behind that either.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Maybe he doesn't want turbo? Or he wants to compensate (sp?) for lag?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The E came w/ a stock compression of 9.1:1, while the DE has a 9.5:1 compression stock. At least thats what the service manuals @ Nissan say.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

KA24E pistons will get you 11.6:1 or 11.1:1 in a KA24DE depending on what the build date of the sohc S13 was.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Why is that so? That seems like a GS-R Compression level... Correct me if im wrong but they seem to run fine on pump gas... I dont understand thats all... Im not trying to prove you wrong or be a dick... B16's and B18A/B's have a 10:x compression levels and when people upgrade to CTR/ITR compression they seem to do fine right? Even if they werent tuned...


Amount of spark and ignition timeing......also a overly rich fuel mixture....higer compression needs better fuel, other wise it will ping/knock, retard the ignition or use a colder plug and off you go  

Also I've heard that some new turbo Saab's run water injection stock....if you up the compression ratio, you may want to look into it (Americans, look at your American domestic fans, for help on this...well you probably won't because your all tooooo proud....*sigh*....and no I'm not an American domestic fan.....)


----------

